# Utopia100#



## Utopia100# (Oct 31, 2018)

60 something, separated after 40 years of sexless marriage. Ride motorcycles, play in a metal band. self employed, own my own business and in a new relationship with a beautiful Gorgeous woman!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like you're enjoying it. Good for you!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

"Utopia", indeed..... congratulations.....


----------

